# Question for the guys with Japanese wifes



## Rube

Way back when I got married my guy friends in America claimed to be envy because a Japanese woman knows how to treat a man, like the 1950s were the hight of civilization or something. But the reality is I married a very strong opinionated Japanese women who doesn't take **** from nobody. No kingyo fun here (goldfish ****). Actually the majority of women under 40 don't really fit the image that most westners my age have I think. 

So my question is, how many of you think you married a woman that is more subordinate for lack of a better word to what you would consider the norm for your home country, and how many have married women who are every bit as modern as any woman in your home country of you get my drift.

edit: this is one of the things I love about these sites that insist on censoring words, it's comical. It's a bit like rap where it's beyond obvious what is blepped out and actually gives more weight to meaning. Like where's Waldo for people who are afraid of human conversation and all the colors it comes in. The internet, something meant to be about commincation owned by people who are afraid of it.


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> Way back when I got married my guy friends in America claimed to be envy because a Japanese woman knows how to treat a man...


Urban Legend... but the question itself was good for a belly laugh -- thanks...

There are submissive and dominant women here the same as anywhere else. And then there are the majority who are neither. But... culturally, the woman nearly always runs the household so the idea that you're going to find someone here who is willing to take *** from their man and give him whatever he wants pretty much went out with everything else from the 1950s.


----------



## Rube

Wasn't there a first lady years ago who pointed out that she controlled the money in the prime minister's home? 

There are submissive women here like the legend, but I doubt any man who was raised in a modern home could really stand it. 

Totally different thing, but years ago I dated this woman for a short time who was a total buriko and one day I told her, "you know you don't have to talk like that around me" and I swear to god she stopped and sounded just like Jackie Gleson.


----------

